# I'm a mum desperate to getaway!!



## Casaloco (Jul 1, 2013)

before i start i must say, as yet i do not have a motor home. however reading through some of the posts i am hoping some of the kind members on here can help me.  

I do have a ford galaxy a tent and 2 adventurous small boys. and a want to just pack them in the car and drive down to Spain.

Obviously i am full of questions and need some imput.

As part of Zaks Geography work (home school) we were exploring on Google Earth and found a large lake in Spain nearish the border with France.  I think translate is the Yesa Reservoir, Next to the towns of Ruesta and Yesa. does anyone have any knowledge of if it would be safe to stay around this area. 

Kind regards
Terrie


----------



## kenspain (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, you can not put a tent up there and spend the night when we have gone fishing there we stay about 10 min drive away from the lake, if you want to use a tent you will have to go on a site and in the summer they are not cheap. sorry to have to tell you that.:wave:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 1, 2013)

You really do not want to be " Wild Camping " especially in a tent with 2 small children.

As " Kenspain "  has already said you really need to go on a site for safety and security.


----------



## Casaloco (Jul 1, 2013)

oh i am disappointed. I am really not interested in going to camp sites, just wanted to be away from the crowds. can anyone suggest anything. I didnt realise there was rules against pitching tents, but i would put a mattress in the back of the car for sleeping in anyway, and put stuff in tent!!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 1, 2013)

its a chance you take . i realised years ago van with hightop gave us two adults down stairs two kids /teenagers up stairs . tried awnings tents etc . hightop rules . no windows in back just two in hightop . curtains behind cab seats .piece of cardboard box across back window . nothing outside ,you stand a chance. park up anywhere .even better if got a make believe works name on the side. stealth camping is the way. 
mind have camped in a small tent next to a motorbike in some daft places and got away with it . best then is park shelters or quiet bus shelters . it worked for us . but really a van big enough would be better for you .


----------



## silverweed (Jul 1, 2013)

Try putting a roof box on the car for your stuff and then sleeping in the vehicle. Iv done that many times in this country with no probs but may be a little hot in Spain with 3 in the car


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 1, 2013)

Sell the galaxy & tent and buy a van,you'll never look back!


----------



## Mad Manx (Jul 1, 2013)

Just a thought but could you afford to rent a camper or have you thought about a narrow boat or you could club together with friends to hire a big narrow boat kids in the front adults in the back


----------



## vwalan (Jul 1, 2013)

anotherway is use a teardrop .you do get some cheap sometimes on ebay .

i use this one . used it behind trikes cars and vw,s .even my bongo. 
mind a folding caravan might suit you . try ebay.


----------



## Casaloco (Jul 1, 2013)

ellisboy said:


> Sell the galaxy & tent and buy a van,you'll never look back!



ooooo dont tempt me!!  sadly commitments at mo do not allow :sad:


----------



## Casaloco (Jul 1, 2013)

I have already put a roof box on and was going to take the rear passenger seat out to make extra room. I only have 2 weeks off teaching on 15th and dont have alot of money. just in need of escape after a crap start to the year. and i do love Spain would just like to go exploring,


----------



## n8rbos (Jul 1, 2013)

Casaloco said:


> I have already put a roof box on and was going to take the rear passenger seat out to make extra room. I only have 2 weeks off teaching on 15th and dont have alot of money. just in need of escape after a crap start to the year. and i do love Spain would just like to go exploring,



Make sure you have 3 seats with belts then gut the rest, keep stuff minimal inc. clothes, blow up bed as opposed to mattress ( give the kids something to do) then go for it .


----------



## Casaloco (Jul 1, 2013)

i do have an old caravan i did up, and wanted to buy a camper to renovate, but that will have to wait.

can any one suggest areas to go. i dont want to go too far south. found another lake at Barasona??!!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 1, 2013)

all of the asturia .cntarbria coast or up the pecos de europa . or there is a big canyon between burgos and soria . canyondel rio lobas . its great there .canyon of the wolves . havent seen any .but have seen big vulture type birds there . but northern spain is great . san vicente de barquera should be good for lads . beach estuary . all that coast is fab . real spain .


----------



## Colo60 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Go 4 It*



Casaloco said:


> before i start i must say, as yet i do not have a motor home. however reading through some of the posts i am hoping some of the kind members on here can help me.
> 
> I do have a ford galaxy a tent and 2 adventurous small boys. and a want to just pack them in the car and drive down to Spain.
> 
> ...



I well understand you, I took me bk seats out of car (scenic) almost 6 ft of length by time front seats pushed forward, put a memory foam 2" thick to sleep on, roll back under parcel shelf in day, sml porta loo and stuff fitted in well rolled bk, these transferred to front seats at night, parcel shell had food boxes cooking gear etc , velcro fitted bottom of bins tho then theey dunt slip forward, cut window shields out of silver covered cheap foam mats for heat resistance n privacy, curtain across ftront seats, no top box either but next time may put one on, park with camper vans that park up overnight stays, they are all over! Just be carefull n use common sense, in honesty i would do france as it more camper freindly and safer than spain ( personal view) just back from around Bezier n cap d agde beautifull, plenty of safe places for u, u will need s a sunroof for night ventilation or fit something cos it gets warm. Hope this helps, But be 110% happy with safety b4 you park !! Go for it


----------



## Casaloco (Jul 2, 2013)

vwalan said:


> all of the asturia .cntarbria coast or up the pecos de europa . or there is a big canyon between burgos and soria . canyondel rio lobas . its great there .canyon of the wolves . havent seen any .but have seen big vulture type birds there . but northern spain is great . san vicente de barquera should be good for lads . beach estuary . all that coast is fab . real spain .



thats great, thanks for that, i'll look all that up later. best update the sat nav too. got sooo much to do. :fun:


----------



## vwalan (Jul 2, 2013)

i say far better to forget  get sat nav .look on amazon .get a cepsa mapamax map book . shows lots detail . much more than michelin and most others . i dont go away with out one now . shows the names of little coves and villages most dont show .we spend a fair bit of time in northern spain . just a shame it gets so cold in winter . if it didnt i could spend all winter around there .beaches ,mountains ,rivers ,lakes , lots of things for kids of all ages .not blackpool but natural things .even dinasuar and fossil museums,along the coast . amazing places .


----------



## Colo60 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Just done 3 week in similar car*

Been france to n/spain, personally go to france cos pitching a tent is much cheaper( municipal sites ) and safe places to park, get down near Cap-d-agde and beautifull and hot. In  provence i parked regular with the camper vans who do overnite stops, safety in numbers!, most towns cater for overnite camp vans, i stay as long as i want, always water n place for toilet emptying( take a sml porta potti having kids) i moved mine to front seat on a nite, i took a tent but hardly used, i took bk seats out of me scenic moved frnt seats forward on a nite(6ft) and put gear from bk into front, 2"memory foam 4 bed and rolled back under parcel shelf daytime, shelf had plasit bins 4 cook/ food, 4 fitted, velcro bottoms stop sliding on braking, porta fitted ok in back when foam rolled back, solar shower bag £5) cut window blank to fit all round outta silver backed camping foam ( thin mats) this repelled heat and gave privacy, curtain rod across front seats n presto, 2 adults 3000 ml, 3 week 54 to gallon no camp fees and safe, u must always camp near others having kids, be 110% sure ur ok safety wise and use common sense.


----------



## Casaloco (Jul 2, 2013)

all fantastic stuff thank you all so much.  is there a list of good places that other vans may be at.? Thats if they dont mind Crazy English woman in bright red car sharing space!!!  i found one once that showed a map of wild camp areas and showed pictures but now i cant find it??? 

 have been gathering stuff for a while, for the caravan, solar shower, folding bucket, car emergency kit etc etc. i have some self stick velcro i was gonna rig some curtains up to and have figured if i take front passenger seat out i can use empty glove boxes and that area for kitchen/cooking stuff. however my list of stuff is now growing!!!

Am training my rather cute 4 year old to look pathetic and say "pleeeeeease can we stay here?" in Spanish, he always gets adopted by some Spanish/Portuguese/Maltese Grandma, could be useful!!! 

On the side of security!! i have been reading about car muggings in Spain recently. not sure whether to leave on or take off the 'child / little monkey on board' signs from the back of the car??  pepper spray is illegal in UK but can you get it in France/Spain. personal alarm or dog barking alarm or both? leave dog bowl/chain outside car at night may make people think a dog is in the car! just throwing round some ideas,


----------



## Casaloco (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry another question. have just had a heart attack looking at the cost of the AA / RAC European breakdown insurance!!  can anyone suggest a cheaper company??


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 2, 2013)

Casaloco said:


> Sorry another question. have just had a heart attack looking at the cost of the AA / RAC European breakdown insurance!!  can anyone suggest a cheaper company??





Have you thought about joining the Caravan Club and doing your Car Insurance through them and get the Breakdown cover included in the policy ?

You will also have their Legal Cover , just in case when abroad.

You might be pleasantly surprised at what the combined cost could be.


----------



## n brown (Jul 2, 2013)

Casaloco said:


> Sorry another question. have just had a heart attack looking at the cost of the AA / RAC European breakdown insurance!!  can anyone suggest a cheaper company??


  adac german company


----------



## Casaloco (Jul 2, 2013)

n brown said:


> adac german company



do you use these? the services look like a good deal.


----------



## n8rbos (Jul 2, 2013)

Be sure to pack spare fuses,bulbs,tyre inflation kit, 1flourescent  vest per person, 2warning trianglesetc etc also put a spare set of keys in a plastic bag and secure under vehicle just in case .


----------



## Casaloco (Jul 2, 2013)

N8rbos said:


> Be sure to pack spare fuses,bulbs,tyre inflation kit, 1flourescent  vest per person, 2warning trianglesetc etc also put a spare set of keys in a plastic bag and secure under vehicle just in case .



fab thanks, downloaded list from RAC earlier. didnt think about spare keys though!!!! Doh!!


----------

